# The Journey



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

Okay I realized that this will never start if I shoot too high


Nicolai,Vladimir,Gustav,Samuel you are in your Valkyrie about to deploy in the renegade infested city of Tatiana

Bran,alice,lucky you will be dropped with your squad in Stepanov, we are besieging the city and need drop troops.


----------



## Karnox (Feb 27, 2010)

"Gustav ready to deploy! What is the mission sir?"

(((sorry its short, but there's no setting or anything so I'm just making myself known to be ready)))


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

A large man of Vostroyan decent stands up "I am in charge here being the lieutenant" the man was Kahliedsky, a man of legendary performance on the battle field, he didn't mind the cold as he was wearing no gloves and his left cheek and eye were exposed, the other half of his face covered by a bionic eye and respirator. "The mission is as soon as we land in our outpost in the fifth quadrant (suburb) we have to join with another Platoon to hunt down the last pockets of resistance, then await further orders from high command." 

The craft landed and the mission begain.


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

wait Karnox arent you gustav?


----------



## Karnox (Feb 27, 2010)

Karnox said:


> "Gustav ready to deploy! What is the mission sir?"


That is what I said...


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

oh my eyes are so bad they may have given me mild dyslexia


end ALL OOC!


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

Vladimir worked the action on his shotgun walking to the front of the group, keeping his head on a swivel.
"I'll take point, Commrades" he announced as he started down the ruined street. "will we be checking every house, or simply the ones that seem suspicious?" he asked, approaching the first building.


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

"most of this street has been check already, we are here to check the houses with red flags. There's one there!" Kahliedsky points his chainsword to a building with five stories. The squad runs up to it and hear people inside.


----------



## Silb (Jan 28, 2008)

"How should we enter the building, sir?" asked Samuel, as he carefully checked behind them to make sure they weren't being watched, "Do you want to take the front door, or would you prefer a large hole in the wall?"


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Alice checked over her gear again, nervous habit waiting for the drop. She had done a few training drops but not many ones going into a live warzone. She would do her duty the Emperor though, mouthing a prayer. She didn't recognise anyone in the room, she was pulled from the remanents of her old squad extremely quickly and put into this squad. She aimed through the sight of her autogun, before checking the amount of ammo in each magazine. Satisfied she sat down on a crate and looked over the squad.


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm fine going through the front door, but I do beleive there are several of us who would rather take a stealthier approach. Is there any way we could accomodate that?


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

Gustav and co: The assassin can be lifted up to a window to do some short range stabbing. The sniper can go with a spotter to the unoccupied building across the street to pop some caps. or we can say fuck that and blow up the doors




Alice and other two guys (whose names escape me): The sergeant calls out "check your packs! Drop in three!...Two!....ONE!!!" the door opens and the drop mission begins.


----------



## heartslayer (Oct 17, 2009)

Why have I been dropped from this thread


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

I am bad at remembering names what was yours again?


----------



## heartslayer (Oct 17, 2009)

I was chinwe ... Warhawk droptrooper sergeant


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

last I checked chinwe was a 108 year old vanguard vet


----------



## ak-47 (Mar 14, 2010)

lucky heard the signal that they were dropping and prepared for the worse.


----------



## heartslayer (Oct 17, 2009)

I changed it cos u said marines were unallowed but I'll stay a vanguard if u don't mind


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

Vladimir draws his combat knife and rests his shotgun on his shoulder nonchalantly. "Anyone want a boost-up before I kick in the door?" he asks to no-one in particular. "Personally, I cant wait to bust some heretical ass" he adds flourishing his knife before stabbing it into the ground in preparation for lifting someone up a level.


----------



## Shadow_99 (Mar 11, 2010)

Bran snapped his gear on and flew to the door. He had jumped many times and this one would be no different. Never the less his heart pounded as his body was swept out the door. "Emperor protect me" he murmured, the ground fast approaching as the gravity of this world pulled him ever closer to the enemy.


----------



## Gorechild (Nov 29, 2009)

Nicolai took his place among the squad pulling the small cable from his targeting goggles and linking it with the sights of his long-las. Keeping his eyes on the streets and buildings around them it was too quiet he had a bad feeling about them being this exposed. He crouched against a wall and lifted his rifle to be ready for any attack made while the rest of the squad prepared to clear the building. Nicolai quelled the sickening feeling he had, something was very wrong none of what he saw felt right.


----------

